# Medical News Today- Seven-Year Clinical Trial $8.5 Million Funding For Novel IBS Treatment Developed At UB



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Irritable bowel syndrome is a chronic, debilitating disorder affecting 25 million people in the U.S -- 14-24 percent of women and 5-19 percent of men. No reliable and satisfactory medical treatment exists for the full range of IBS symptoms, which can cause severe physical and psychological distress and deprive sufferers of their quality of life.View the full article


----------

